# A linguistic dissection of 7 annoying teenage sounds



## Zann (May 24, 2013)

http://theweek.com/article/index/244460/a-linguistic-dissection-of-7-annoying-teenage-soundshttp://theweek.com/article/index/244460/a-linguistic-dissection-of-7-annoying-teenage-sounds

Για μας που δεν είμαστε τζιμάνια γλωσσολόγοι, έχει και βιντεάκι στο τέλος.


----------

